# Water in my spare tire well? 6"



## Q5 (Nov 9, 2008)

Wow! I just happened to check things out under my rear compartment area and found at least 6" of water in the spare tire well.
Luckily the pump works.
Anyone have this problem also/before?
Should the spare still be ok?
Thanks


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: Water in my spare tire well? 6" (Q5)*

i have no idea how water would get there. do the rain drain rails run through there? maybe the drain is clogged? did you fjord deep water recently?
how long has the water been there? i would think that would tell you whether your spare would be alright or not. good luck! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Water in my spare tire well? 6" (Q5)*

Funny I just answered this on the other forum, along with ArchAudi
You should also check to make sure the plgs are clear under the battery, since it sounds like you've been in a severe rainstorm


----------



## 04 allroad (Mar 9, 2009)

I love looking through three allroad forums


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: (04 allroad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04 allroad* »_I love looking through three allroad forums









Yep, nice isn't it.
Your join date, ahh I had Australian Lobster for dinner that night,
as 3-9-09 was my 23rd wedding anniversary.
Welcome here too.


----------



## Q5 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: (04 allroad)*

I use all of them!
I still have not found the leak...







http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...12701#


----------

